# Uninstalled KAV 7.0, Lost Internet Connection, Error Code 31!



## HombreUSA (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello,

Please provide a quick solution to restore Internet connectivity. This is not a "virus" issue. Many people have the same problem when removing anti-virus software from their computers. Here are the sequence of events:

1. Uninstalled Kaspersky Anti-Virus 7.0 through a 3rd party uninstaller called Revo.
2. Uninstallation process was not smooth with plenty of traces in Registry.
3. Deleted many items in Registry pertaining to KAV.
4. May have deleted some critical files that are the root of this problem. 
5. Lost Internet connection and all network connections were deleted. 
6. Uninstalled all network drivers, rebooted and Vista reinstalled again. 
7. Yellow triangles next to all drivers including Intel wireless driver & Marvell.
8. Fixed TCP/IP stack and Winsock through command prompt.
9. Ran CCleaner to clean system.
10.Computer is running well with exception to network drivers. 
11.Must be a problem with systems32 files that were deleted thinking they belonged to KAV.
12. Can't do System Restore, have disabled it. No going back to old configuration. 

My computer: Sony Vaio SZ780, T8300, 2.4GHZ, 2GB Memory, 7200 RPM 160HD, clean install from Portable One. 

Have spent three days researching and feel a solution is close. KAV 7.0 does not want to give me my Internet connection back. :sigh: THIS IS A TOUGH ONE GUYS!!!!!

Please provide all suggestions that may help restore Internet connectivity. The solution will benefit many others. Thank you for taking the time in advance to assist


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, now you know why System restore was provided. :smile: I suppose you also don't have any image backups that you can fall back on either?

First off, let's get some information.

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*



Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## HombreUSA (Apr 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Well, now you know why System restore was provided. :smile: I suppose you also don't have any image backups that you can fall back on either?
> 
> First off, let's get some information.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

There was another member by the name of Dani who posted a reply to a thread on March 8 of this year with the same exact issue I had. I will get working on your recommendations. Yes, have not Internet, but can transfer the results to another computer and upload it. 

Thank you


----------



## HombreUSA (Apr 5, 2008)

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

John,

Here are the results. FYI, I do have an image disc that was shipped with the computer from Portable One. I don't intend to use it for I feel the issue at hand does not warrant a complete format of my hard dirve. I have my fingers crossed and remain optimistic the issue is minor. Remember, I think my problem started by using Revo, an uninstaller to remove KAV 7.0 and that's where it all began. Had I done it their way by downloading their uninstallation tool, would have been a piece of cake, but I didn't know about the tool remover until after the fact. 

C:\Users\Richard David>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : RDPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{317E97E1-9C3F-4797-9AD7-39F53D6AE
D29}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have no network hardware that is recognized by Windows here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## HombreUSA (Apr 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> You have no network hardware that is recognized by Windows here.
> 
> Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*
> 
> ...


John,

Under Network Adapters, all five of them have an Exclamation Mark next to them in yellow, nothing "red". Here are the drivers listed:

1. Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN.
2. Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller.
3. Ditto but 8055.
4. WAN Miniport (IP)
5. WAN Miniport (IPv6)

Hope that above helps. :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First step is to download and install the drivers for your devices. Go to the Sony website and visit the support section for driver downloads. Find your model and download any driver they list. I think once you get a bunch of them installed, you may make some progress. :smile:


----------



## HombreUSA (Apr 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> First step is to download and install the drivers for your devices. Go to the Sony website and visit the support section for driver downloads. Find your model and download any driver they list. I think once you get a bunch of them installed, you may make some progress. :smile:


I did download both Marvell drivers from the Sony website and nothing. I will do it again, but don't you think it's something that has to do with the some sort of Registry entry that is needed or systems32 driver that is missing? Please advise.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The fact that the devices appear in error is the first thing you need to correct. If loading the drivers doesn't do the trick, you may have to load the chipset drivers first.

I have no idea what kind of damage was done to the installation, so it's hard to say.


----------



## HombreUSA (Apr 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The fact that the devices appear in error is the first thing you need to correct. If loading the drivers doesn't do the trick, you may have to load the chipset drivers first.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of damage was done to the installation, so it's hard to say.


Here are the trouble reports for each driver. Let me know what you think.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows encountered a problem while installing device drivers for your Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverInstallError
Architecture:	x86
Win32 error:	00000002
Inf name:	netw4v32.inf
Driver Package hash:	2698cc78f0afe7428870d1c7568f11d96747f840
DDInstall section name:	Install_MPCIEX_GEN_4965_AGN_VISTA_MOW1
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.6
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem
DMI74B4.tmp.log.xml
oem36.inf
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows encountered a problem while installing device drivers for your Marvell Yukon 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverInstallError
Architecture:	x86
Win32 error:	00000002
Inf name:	yk60x86.inf
Driver Package hash:	af273f04c55e06e1d6f7a5396c0d7f9eaca937e1
DDInstall section name:	SLYuk2CopGig_08.ndi
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.6
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem
DMI6622.tmp.log.xml
oem10.inf
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows encountered a problem while installing device drivers for your Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverInstallError
Architecture:	x86
Win32 error:	00000002
Inf name:	yk60x86.inf
Driver Package hash:	af273f04c55e06e1d6f7a5396c0d7f9eaca937e1
DDInstall section name:	SLYuk2CopGig_08.ndi
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.6
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem
DMI5926.tmp.log.xml
oem10.inf
-------------------------------------------


----------



## HombreUSA (Apr 5, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The fact that the devices appear in error is the first thing you need to correct. If loading the drivers doesn't do the trick, you may have to load the chipset drivers first.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of damage was done to the installation, so it's hard to say.


Do you think by clicking on the respective driver that has the yellow exclamation mark and clicking action on the menu bar and "adding legacy hardware" would do the trick. It activates a wizard or you can manually add the adapter needed by matching it with the manufacturer. I could not find the Marvell adapter anywhere, but did find the Intel wireless 4965 adapter. What do you think?

I did "delete" some legacy hardware keys in the Registry that were linked to the Kaspersksy AV 7.0. I think that is where my problems started and therefore lost my internet connection. I would need to know how to add legacy hardware back pertaining to my drivers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I truthfully don't know without actually seeing the system at this point. It's clear that many things appear to be scrambled, there my not be a simple fix.


----------



## ckspeak (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello HombreUSA, I am also experiencing the same issue. I am also using Sony TP series desktop computer. The computer was fine when I first bought it, As long as I could recall, this problem occured right after I installed 3 month trial Symantec Internet Security 2008 which came with Sony. It installed Symantec miniport on every of my network adaptors. I can't uninstall them, even if I uninstall Symantec program, i still have the symantec miniport in devman. This is driving me crazy. I don't know if this is a antivirus issue or Sony itself. So far, i look over the net, i only found you who experience the same thing. 

Let me know if you have this issue resolved. Thanks, I'll keep you posted if I get it resolved. 

John, 
thank you for helping out. I tried your methods, but doesn't seem to work. 
the problem is, you can't uninstall, update drive, etc. I wish it was this simple. The weird thing is, i though my Sony came with Marvell ethernet, but Vista recognize it as Intels... perhaps Vista is causing this conflict. I now have wireless and ethernet driver resolved. but the rest miniport (PPPOe), miniport (PPTP), miniport (6TO4), etc are still having yellow exclamation (code 31) issue. I can't update or uninstall the driver, how can I install a new one if it's already existed. I understand


----------



## ckspeak (Apr 17, 2008)

I understand the difficulty w/o the system infront of you. But this is the best we can describe. haha


----------



## HombreUSA (Apr 5, 2008)

ckspeak said:


> Hello HombreUSA, I am also experiencing the same issue. I am also using Sony TP series desktop computer. The computer was fine when I first bought it, As long as I could recall, this problem occured right after I installed 3 month trial Symantec Internet Security 2008 which came with Sony. It installed Symantec miniport on every of my network adaptors. I can't uninstall them, even if I uninstall Symantec program, i still have the symantec miniport in devman. This is driving me crazy. I don't know if this is a antivirus issue or Sony itself. So far, i look over the net, i only found you who experience the same thing.
> 
> John,
> thank you for helping out. I tried your methods, but doesn't seem to work.
> the problem is, you can't uninstall, update drive, etc. I wish it was this simple. The weird thing is, i though my Sony came with Marvell ethernet, but Vista recognize it as Intels... perhaps Vista is causing this conflict. I now have wireless and ethernet driver resolved. but the rest miniport (PPPOe), miniport (PPTP), miniport (6TO4), etc are still having yellow exclamation (code 31) issue. I can't update or uninstall the driver, how can I install a new one if it's already existed. I understand


I want you to know John has done a great job in trying to help us all resolving the issues at hand. Only so much can be done. I decided to transfer all of my files via cable to another vista computer and reinstalled vista again. Fortunately I purchased my system from Portable One who provided me with an image disc. It made it very simple to transfer back my original settings especially in Outlook. I have to say this method was 99% effective in getting me back on the road. I am now once again productive. This time I perform a system restore once a week. This feature is turned off the majority of the time. I have a Vaio SZ780, 2.4GHZ, 4MB RAM, T8300, 160GB 7200 RPM Hitachi drive. 

Word to the wise. If you install Kaspersky on your system and later decide that product is not for you, DO NOT UNINSTALL THE TRADITIONAL METHOD. You must go to their website and download a removal tool to completely eradicate the program from your unit. I am currently looking for another anti-virus program to install into my system. This time, I am doing research on the forums to insure no more problems will occur. It has been a nightmare, but all is well now. Let me know if my solution is helpful.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try AVG Free, works for me here. :smile:


----------



## ckspeak (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello Buddy,

UNFORTUNATELY, i didn't have image from Sony or backups. I never had issue with new computer until this one. I am still struggle on this issue. I also did netcfg -u ms_ndiswanip (also pptp, l2tp, ip, ipto6) and now i can't get it back on. And I'm still having Symantec's miniport drivers in my dev manager. I've went to the symantec forum. seems like i'm the only one with this problem.....

Last but not the least, take my friendly advise, DO NOT USE NORTON PRODUCTS.

Take care and thanks for all your advice, include you John


----------



## GraffitiCrime (Feb 13, 2009)

I had the same problem with the miniport issue.

What I did is: I rebooted in safemode. I went to device manager and under network adapters I right click on every adapter with the name miniport or any adapter miniport had control over. I selected properties then I whent into the details tab with the fly out button in the "device instance id". I took a note of the details (root/something/something) and then I went into the registry, and I searched every entry with that name and deleted the folders associated with it then after I re-installed all my network drivers and folders by running the CD my motherboard came with and wireless card. Note: on file you can't delete under registry right click and select permission and click on the full control box then you should be able to delete it... 

This solution may not be the best way to approach the problem because you might delete a file associated with a function, but it sure help me and worked without a problem...


----------

